
UK Cops Are Trying to Remove Spy Gear Records from the Web - qzervaas
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/uk-cops-are-trying-to-remove-spy-gear-records-from-the-web
======
brokenmachine
Just the fact that they are trying to hide the fact that they bought this gear
is proof enough for me that they are using them in a way that the populace
would not be happy with.

If they were using them in a legal/honorable way, they would be happy for
everyone to know that they were using stingrays.

It's sad to me that in a "free" country as a law-abiding citizen, I'm much
more nervous about our own governments secretly spiralling out of control than
I am about both terrorism and criminals put together.

